# Peux tu on parler de sa propre marque de montre dans Quantième ?



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

Je suis Michael et j'ai créé la marque et les montres Gavox 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

Mikavulin said:


> Je suis Michael et j'ai créé la marque et les montres Gavox
> 
> Je souhaite savoir si je peux évoque ce que je fais et quel sont les montres que je réalise.
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pourquoi pas mais faut sûrement demander aux modérateurs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

